# London Pet Show and Cat Jumping



## lindseywatson (Mar 22, 2010)

I have just seen a few tweets over on twitter about a cat jumping display at the London Pet Show this weekend. Has anyone ever heard of this before? 
I know cats are amazing at jumping but I have never heard of them being trained to jump like this. I cant get to the show (live too far north) but would love to see it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have heard of shows where they do it but never seen it myself.
YouTube - Cat Agility - A Bengal Cat Running the Course


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have never heard of it either however, I dont see a reason why cats wouldnt be trainable. I have tough my Persian cat to sit, give paw, go in her bed and jump all on command. She was an amazing cat, very clever with a big heart always wanting to please you.
I am attending the show tomorrow. Can wait!


----------



## lindseywatson (Mar 22, 2010)

Sammy, I am so jealous! Would love to go. Sounds like your persian is very clever. Mine is a headstrong yet timid girl and I am not sure I could train her to do anything! :001_smile: (love her to bits though).
Thanks for the link to the video lymorelynn - going to watch it now.


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

lindseywatson said:


> I have just seen a few tweets over on twitter about a cat jumping display at the London Pet Show this weekend. Has anyone ever heard of this before?
> I know cats are amazing at jumping but I have never heard of them being trained to jump like this. I cant get to the show (live too far north) but would love to see it.


Ok, been there and none of the cats jumped once.  They just couldn't be bothered. It was very funny though.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Will be funny too see if Jack or Hobnob do it tomorrow.


----------



## lindseywatson (Mar 22, 2010)

Steverags, did Jack and Hobnob jump? I think its so typical of cats to be stubborn on the day! That's what I love about them. I know if I tried to train mine she would walk away, almost shaking her head at me in despair! :001_smile:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We didn't take them into it, not sure they had cat from out of the show or used their own, they didn't seem that interested in jumping either, have you seen the pics from the show???


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

I was at the show and the cat jumping was more like cat pushing and nudging.
On another note I thought there were too many people and not enough stalls. Just my opinion!!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

draculita said:


> I was at the show and the cat jumping was more like cat pushing and nudging.
> On another note I thought there were too many people and not enough stalls. Just my opinion!!


Did you come over and see the Raggies?


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes I did and a beautiful Egyptian Mau.


----------

